# Bugatti Chiron



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

This thing makes our TT's look like go-karts!

The Bugatti Chiron announcement at Geneva unveiled an 8.0-litre, quad-turbo W16 engine, good for 1,478bhp and 1,180 pound-feet of torque! :lol:

Crazy!

Pics and more here - http://www.autoblog.com/2016/02/29/buga ... -official/


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

datamonkey said:


> This thing makes our TT's look like go-karts!
> 
> The Bugatti Chiron announcement at Geneva unveiled an 8.0-litre, quad-turbo W16 engine, good for 1,478bhp and 1,180 pound-feet of torque! :lol:
> 
> ...


Wow!

Headlights taken from an Alfa SZ


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

What a beast!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

amazing looking car


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Stunning, what a show stopper.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah it's definitely a head turner. I really like the front and rear profiles though not so keen on the curly side bit at the mo...

Would love to give it a spin though!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

And as heavy as a house.  Not my idea of a fun drive (not that I'll get the opportunity). I'd take half the power and half the weight any day.

VT


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Von Twinzig said:


> And as heavy as a house.  Not my idea of a fun drive (not that I'll get the opportunity). I'd take half the power and half the weight any day.
> 
> VT


Yeah it only weighs the equivalent of 100 elephants! 

They seem to be labelling it as a luxurious 'cruiser', though it still does under 2.5sec to 62mph with that weight... 

I wonder what the mpg is like?! What do you reckon? 5mpg? Not that it matters of course if you have the £2m to buy one...


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

datamonkey said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > And as heavy as a house.  Not my idea of a fun drive (not that I'll get the opportunity). I'd take half the power and half the weight any day.
> ...


With your foot in it will be gpm rather than mpg. :lol:

And I suspect they won't run it round The Ring to check the lap time either :?

VT


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Von Twinzig said:


> With your foot in it will be gpm rather than mpg. :lol:
> 
> VT


Well this one won't be gpm or mpg!  http://www.evo.co.uk/news/17443/all-ele ... w-pictures

Quicker than the Bugatti and looks nicer too in my opinion...


----------



## aviator (Mar 5, 2016)

Crazy!


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

datamonkey said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > With your foot in it will be gpm rather than mpg. :lol:
> ...


Would take the Bugatti over the Rimac all day long.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweetz said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Von Twinzig said:
> ...


Ok when we've taken delivery of our new cars I'll give you a race! lol


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

For those of you buying a Chiron (  ), looks like you might be investing in the worlds fastest ever car with it attempting to beat the previous 268mph record of the Veyron...

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... eed-record


----------



## Melvin084 (Aug 30, 2016)

If every member sells their TT's we can all get one and share it


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Melvin084 said:


> If every member sells their TT's we can all get one and share it


Haha, yeah we could have it for one day each a year!


----------

